# TR3X6G1600C8 G  Probleme



## Speedy1612 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo


habe seit neustem diese Module 

Problem an der Sache ist das ab und zu mir der PC nur noch 4gb Ram anzeigt  jedoch wenn ich mit CPU-Z und Everest auslese mit 6GB angezeigt werden.

Das Problem kann ich nur lösen wenn ich einen der Drei Rams aus dem Sockel ziehe und ihn wieder reinstecke.

Zweitens ist es CL8 RAm jedoch sagt mir CPU-Z das er so läuft Freq: 800mhz   FSb:dram   2:8   Clocks 9-9-9-24-72-1T

so langsam bin ich verzweifelt 

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt schon die schnautze voll von Corsair kein Deutscher Support und der auf der Homepage schreibt ne Woche nicht zurück !!!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Mai 2011)

Deutschen Support bieten wir, jedoch ist momentan auf Grund von einigem Personalausfall dies etwas eingeschränkt.

Bitte mal Screenshot vom CPU Reiter CPU, Memory und SPD machen.

Ist das aktuellste Bios aufgespielt?
Ist der Speicher manuell im Bios eingestellt?


----------

